# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  lichen planus

## janine6376

Hoi hoi, ik heb een vraag. Ik weet nu sinds een kleine maand dat ik LP heb. nu wordt ik niet echt wijzer van alles wat ik op internet er over kan vinden. vooral het verloop is bij mij erg onduidelijk. zijn er meer die dit hebben/herkennen en kunnen mij een beetje opweg helpen. alvast bedankt

----------


## Deslumme

> Hoi hoi, ik heb een vraag. Ik weet nu sinds een kleine maand dat ik LP heb. nu wordt ik niet echt wijzer van alles wat ik op internet er over kan vinden. vooral het verloop is bij mij erg onduidelijk. zijn er meer die dit hebben/herkennen en kunnen mij een beetje opweg helpen. alvast bedankt


Ja ik kan je op weg helpen, ik had ook lichen planus en het gaat meestal weer over maar kan lang duren (2 jaar). Het valt onder de auto imuun ziekte en wordt heel vaak veroorzaakt door amalgaam vullingen of andere kwikhoudende metalen. Mijn lichen planus in de mond was na het verwijderen van mijn amalgaam vulling binnen 2 dagen weg. Een lekkende darm is vaak ook een oorzaak van lichen planus, je zal dan aan je microbiologische darm huishouding moeten werken als misschien ook gluten laten staan. De kleinde rode bultjes verdwenen bij mij nadat mijn microbiologische huishouding weer in orde was. Lichen planus is een teken aan de wand dat er iets mis is in je lichaam en dat je daar iets aan moet doen. Waarschijnlijk moet je vaker op controle bij de huidarts en dat is niet voor niets.

----------


## Flogiston

Het verhaal dat metalen invloed zouden hebben op lichen planus is een verhaal dat alleen wordt opgehangen in het alternatieve circuit. Vanuit het bredere wetenschappelijke gezichtspunt zijn er geen aanwijzingen dat dit zo zou zijn.

Ook de "lekkende darm" is zeer omstreden. Populair binnen sommige anti-wetenschappelijke sites, maar of hun verhalen kloppen is zeer twijfelachtig.

Je kunt het beste advies vragen aan een goede huidarts. Internet is een slechte bron van informatie, omdat allerlei vage theorietjes heel hard worden rondgeschreeuwd. Op Internet zie je soms twee visies, en is niet duidelijk dat de ene visie is gebaseerd op breed solide onderzoek, terwijl de andere visie zomaar een willekeurig geloof is van iemand die hard kan schreeuwen.

Flogiston

----------

